# Some new pictures



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

My interior rules...


















I couldn't get a good color shot tonight, a shot from Jan.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

It stopped raining?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *It stopped raining? *


You could say so

http://www.weather.com/weather/local/70118

:flipoff:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> You could say so
> 
> ...


I meant to say...

It stopped draining?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

how about a new location for your photo shoots?

:thumbdwn:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *how about a new location for your photo shoots?
> 
> :thumbdwn: *


I wanted to take one at night :flipoff:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Man those seats REALLY look baby blue in that pic.

:flipoff: :lmao:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Man those seats REALLY look baby blue in that pic.
> 
> :flipoff: :lmao:  *


Yup, aren't they gorgeous 

So supportive too :bigpimp:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *Man those seats REALLY look baby blue in that pic.
> 
> :flipoff: :lmao:  *


Adjust your monitor.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I meant to say...
> 
> It stopped draining? *


Pretty much :thumbup:

but, you should say pumping as water evacutation from New Orleans is all by pump (and evaporation)


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I see you don't put your car in gear when you park.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Pretty much :thumbup:
> 
> but, you should say pumping as water evacutation from New Orleans is all by pump (and evaporation)  *


Oh yeah, I forgot...you live in a basement.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *I see you don't put your car in gear when you park.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do usually, that was just during the shoot. I was there, it wasn't going to roll away...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Interesting temporary caliper color :yikes:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Interesting temporary caliper color :yikes: *


what shade of blue is that?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> what shade of blue is that? *


Baby blue :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

Nate, that looks just like the view from the Tulane parking deck.... I bet I'm right!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

asb2002 said:


> *Nate, that looks just like the view from the Tulane parking deck.... I bet I'm right! *


Yea, nice view up there...


----------

